# Lelit Mara - Squeaking Group-Head Lever



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

Can anyone help, please?? When using an E61 group head on a machine, I've recently noticed an infuriating squeak and slight stiffness when operating the lever to pull a shot. I have always used jug filtered water in the machine, regularly backflush, and once a month, backflush with a small amount of 'Puly Caf' in the portafilter, and then rinse thoroughly.

Any ideas .............?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The cam needs to be lubricated with Molykote 111 or equivalent.

David


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

as above,

everytime you use a detergent back flush the group needs re greasing,

personally i back flush with water after every shot, then once a month with the pulycaf


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The cam needs to be lubricated with Molykote 111 or equivalent.
> 
> David





BlackCatCoffee said:


> The cam needs to be lubricated with Molykote 111 or equivalent.
> 
> David


 Thanks for this - much appreciated.

Richard


----------



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The cam needs to be lubricated with Molykote 111 or equivalent.
> 
> David


 Thanks David


----------

